# Color the boxes that have nouns



## Clandestina22

Hola,
Quiero saber cómo decir esto en español:
"Color the boxes_ that have _nouns."
En contexto, estos instrucciones son para una actividad en que los estudiantes jóvenes colorean los cuadrados con sustantivos escritos adentro.  Mi intento:
"Colorea los cuadrados que contienen sustantivos."  ¿Hay algo diferente que suena mejor?  
¡Gracias!


----------



## blasita

Hola Clandestina:

Personalmente diría por ejemplo: _Colorea los cuadros que contengan/contienen sustantivos._

Pero vamos a esperar a que vengan más opiniones. Saludos.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Hola Clandestina:
> 
> Personalmente diría por ejemplo: _Colorea los cuadros que contengan/contienen sustantivos._
> 
> Pero vamos a esperar a que vengan más opiniones. Saludos.



Blasita, dinos más. Yo habría dicho_ "Colorea los cuadros que contengan sustantivos"_ porque es posible que en algunos no los haya.


----------



## blasita

donbill said:


> Blasita, dinos más. Yo habría dicho_ "Colorea los cuadros que contengan sustantivos"_ porque es posible que en algunos no los haya.



Dinos tú más, Donbill, que sabes más que yo.

Sin duda usaría el subjuntivo (por lo que tú bien dices), pero viendo otros hilos no me atrevo a hacer aseveraciones únicas; sé que muchos prefieren _siempre_ el indicativo en estos casos, que es también posible: ¿no crees?


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Dinos tú más, Donbill, que sabes más que yo.
> 
> Sin duda usaría el subjuntivo (por lo que tú bien dices), pero viendo otros hilos no me atrevo a hacer aseveraciones únicas; sé que muchos prefieren _siempre_ el indicativo en estos casos, que es también posible: ¿no crees?



Creo que el indicativo es posible, pero en el contexto del post original me parece poco probable.

¿Sería aceptable la oración subrayada en el contexto siguiente? _Tres de los cuadros contienen sustantivos. Colorea los tres que contienen sustantivos._

 Pero te he pedido que nos cuente más porque, en mi opinión, el contraste indicativo/subjuntivo en cláusulas relativas es el más difícil de todos para el angloparlante. En algunos contextos la selección es fácil, pero en otros es otro cantar.


----------



## blasita

donbill said:


> Creo que el indicativo es posible, pero en el contexto del post original me parece poco probable. *A mí también.*
> ¿Sería aceptable la oración subrayada en el contexto siguiente? _Tres de los cuadros contienen sustantivos. Colorea los tres que contienen sustantivos._ *Perfecto (normalmente el indicativo es certeza; al menos creo que hay uno que contiene sustantivos).*
> Pero te he pedido que nos cuente más porque, en mi opinión, el contraste indicativo/subjuntivo en cláusulas relativas es el más difícil de todos para el angloparlante. En algunos contextos la selección es fácil, pero en otros es otro cantar.



Lo siento, Donbill; solamente intentaba evitar determinados comentarios que he tenido en otros hilos, y además sin más contexto, creo que el indicativo no es descartable. Para mí está muy claro: con el contexto que tenemos, yo usaría sin duda (como ya he dicho) el subjuntivo ('contengan').

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## inib

donbill said:


> Blasita, dinos más. Yo habría dicho_ "Colorea los cuadros que contengan sustantivos"_ porque es posible que en algunos no los haya.


Yeah, but you're only supposed to colour the ones that really *do* have a noun in them. I don't really believe in what I've just said, but I'm sure it is a possible counter-argument.
 I sympathise, Donbill, I may have overestimated myself, but 2 years ago I would have said that I'd got the use of the subjunctive about 85-90% right (from practice, not being an expert grammarian), but now the more I visit WR, the more doubts I have, even about peninsular Spanish usage. (To the point that I've written this message in English because I was going to use a conflictive "aunque" in the Spanish version!  )
I also sympathise with blasita, you can't seem to say anything on this subject without being told that you are talking a load of rubbish. That's why I've just blabbered on "sin mojarme"


----------



## jsvillar

I think it should be *'recuadros'*, not cuadros.


----------



## blasita

inib said:


> Yeah, but you're only supposed to colour the ones that really *do* have a noun in them. I don't really believe in what I've just said, but I'm sure it is a possible counter-argument.
> (To the point that I've written this message in English because I was going to use a conflictive "aunque" in the Spanish version! )
> I also sympathise with blasita, you can't seem to say anything on this subject without being told that you are talking a load of rubbish. That's why I've just blabbered on "sin mojarme"



Thanks for your sympathy, Inib. Y yo voy a escribir en español, porque nadie me corrige y no quiero que mis posibles errores perjudiquen a otros.

Muchas gracias por tu comentario, Inib. La verdad es que puedo no haber considerado como debería haber hecho la frase original. Si en el inglés es seguro que hay al menos un cuadro (o recuadro, como dice Jsvillar) que contiene sustantivos, entonces sí sería 'contienen'. ¿Es entonces que se tendría que incluir en el original algo como: '_may _have' para poder ser 'contenga'? Lo de las traducciones definitivamente no es lo mío.


----------



## donbill

Esto se pone complicado, ¿no? Lamento haber contribuido al lío. Diría las siguientes frases en inglés casi sin pensar en la gramática. No hay que pensar en la selección de modo. No espero ningún comentario. I think we're beating a dead horse!

a. Some of the squares may have nouns. Color any square that has one / has a noun.
b. Some of the squares may have nouns. If you find a square that has a noun, color it. [un poco ambiguo: ¿a qué se refiere 'it'?]

c. Some of the squares have nouns. Color any square that has one / has a noun.
d. Three of the squares have nouns. Find the three that have nouns and color them.

e. Color any square that has a noun.


----------



## inib

If I'm following you correctly, Donbill, I think you're right in saying we're flogging a dead horse. (Sorry, you got a comment, like it or not  ! )
At the end of the day, the student would try to do the same thing following any of your instructions _*a, b, c *_or_* e *_in English, or either of the instructions in Spanish. (But I was taught the same as you say, and I find it hard to give up!)


----------



## Peterdg

My two cents:

With _contienen_: Here you have a number of boxes. They all contain a noun. Color them!
With _contengan_: Here you have a number of boxes. Some of them contain a noun. Color those containing a noun.

I think this coincides with what Donbill says.

The way I see it: with the subjunctive (in relative clauses), you impose a condition on the antecedent. You define, out of the multitude that is represented by the antecedent, the ones that apply.

PS: Where is that dead horse?


----------



## L'Inconnu

blasita said:


> Thanks for your sympathy, Inib. Y yo voy a escribir en español, porque nadie me corrige y no quiero que mis posibles errores perjudiquen a otros.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu comentario, Inib. La verdad es que puedo no haber considerado como debería haber hecho la frase original. Si en el inglés es seguro que hay al menos un cuadro (o recuadro, como dice Jsvillar) que contiene sustantivos, entonces sí sería 'contienen'. ¿Es entonces que se tendría que incluir en el original algo como: '_may _have' para poder ser 'contenga'? Lo de las traducciones definitivamente no es lo mío.



Claro

Or to put it in English, if you are *sure* that at least one box will satisfy the condition, then use the indicative. If we are not sure whether or not any box will qualify, then use the subjunctive.


----------



## blasita

Thank you, L'Inconnnu.



Peterdg said:


> With _contienen_: Here you have a number of boxes. They *all* contain a noun. Color them!



Sorry, Peter, but I disagree about this. It is not that _*all*_ must contain a noun if you use the indicative 'contienen' (given that it's not stated earlier).


----------



## inib

Peterdg said:


> My two cents:
> 
> With _contienen_: Here you have a number of boxes. They all contain a noun. Color them!



I would have thought that Spanish is like English in this sense. To automatically give the impression that they ALL contain a noun, wouldn't we have to use a non-defining (explicativa) clause, with comma and all?..._Colorea los cuadros/recuadros, que/los cuales contienen un nombre_.


----------



## Peterdg

inib said:


> I would have thought that Spanish is like English in this sense. To automatically give the impression that they ALL contain a noun, wouldn't we have to use a non-defining (explicativa) clause, with comma and all?..._Colorea los cuadros/recuadros, que/los cuales contienen un nombre_.


Yes, I should have added that commas are needed where necessary. But, the verbal mode also indicates the  _explicativa/especificativa _nature.


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> But, the verbal mode also indicates the  _explicativa/especificativa _nature.



Sorry again, Peter, but I don't understand myself.

"Colorea los cuadros _que tienen_ sustantivos" (i.e. we know that there's at least one box that contains nouns). Why can't it be defining this way, please?


----------



## Spug

blasita said:


> "Colorea los cuadros _que tienen_ sustantivos" (i.e. we know that there's at least one box that contains nouns).



Gracias, blasita. Por si sirve de algo, estoy de acuerdo contigo (aunque obviamente no soy hablante nativo del español).

As a practical matter, here is a point that nobody has mentioned: in instructional design in current K–5 textbooks in the US—in Spanish or English—you will not find an exercise of the type mentioned in Clandestina22's original post that does _not _contain at least one box with a noun. An exercise with this prompt that contained no boxes with nouns would be considered misleading and counterproductive. As I understand it (y que los hablantes nativos del español me corrijan si estoy mal), the use of the subjunctive here would indicate that it is possible that none of the boxes contains a noun. To reiterate, that would not occur as a practical matter in a US textbook at this level.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Spug.

Así es; con el subjuntivo puede que haya algún cuadro sin sustantivos (mi opinión).

Gracias por la información que nos has dado y por tu experta opinión.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

blasita said:


> Sorry again, Peter, but I don't understand myself.
> 
> "Colorea los cuadros _que tienen_ sustantivos" (i.e. we know that there's at least one box that contains nouns). Why can't it be defining this way, please?


Also sorry, but the subjunctive/indicative opposition in relatives subordinates, has nothing to do with the existence or not of the antecedent, nor with reality/hypothesis.

A most illustrative example comes from María Moliner, from her DUE: in the part where she describes the use of the subjunctive after "no saber que" she says:


> También, el verbo <<saber>> en forma negativa se construye con oración adjunta en indicativo si la oración principal está en presente y en persona que no sea la primera:...


Let it be clear that the contents of what is said here has nothing to do with our case, but it is the way she says it which is important to our little discussion here.

There is no doubt that the "first person" (nor the other persons) of the verb exists. 

She uses the subjunctive to define (to limit, to restrict) which cases of the the antecedent "persona" (which can be first, second and third) comply with what is said: only the second and third will do: it excludes the other one.

So, if you want to limit "which boxes are colored" (only the ones that contain a noun), you need the subjunctive.

This corresponds exactly to the opposition between especificativo/explicativo.


----------



## Pinairun

_Colorea los cuadros que contienen sustantivos. _Con el indicativo estoy dándole una pista a mi interlocutor:*yo ya sé que hay* cuadros, aunque solo sea uno, que los tienen. Así que debe encontrarlos.
_Colorea los cuadros que contengan sustantivos._ Si uso el subjuntivo  *puedo, o no, saber si hay *cuadros que los tengan. Puede que, si no encuentra ninguno, sea solo una trampa.


----------



## blasita

Vaya, ya me veía enmarcándolo y poniéndolo en la pared junto a otros títulos y demás como un gran logro: la primera y última vez que corregí algo a Peter. Algo imposible.

Sin embargo, no entiendo bien tu explicación (soy bastante lenta) y su relación con/su aplicación en la frase de este hilo. En este caso yo haría la distinción de la que he hablado.

Edito: acabo de leer el comentario de Pina. Un saludo.


----------



## SevenDays

Well, why not...
otro punto de vista

*c*_*oloree los cuadros que contengan sustantivos*_
El subjuntivo representa la perspectiva_ subjetiva_ del que habla; nada más ni nada menos. El modo no establece juicio alguno sobre la existencia o no existencia de esos sustantivos.
_*coloree los cuadros que contienen sustantivos*_
El indicativo representa una realidad objetiva; _hay_ sustantivos.

Y para evitar el laberinto de los modos, no me extrañaría que alguien optase por _*coloree los cuadros con sustantivos*_. 
Saludos


----------



## L'Inconnu

> ...si la oración principal está en presente y en persona que no sea la primera...



El problema es comparable al lanzamiento de una moneda. Nunca se sabe si resultará en cara o cruz, pero el resultado debe ser uno de estas dos posibilidades.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Pinairun said:


> _Colorea los cuadros que contienen sustantivos. _Con el indicativo estoy dándole una pista a mi interlocutor:*yo ya sé que hay* cuadros, aunque solo sea uno, que los tienen. Así que debe encontrarlos.
> _Colorea los cuadros que contengan sustantivos._ Si uso el subjuntivo  *puedo, o no, saber si hay *cuadros que los tengan. Puede que, si no encuentra ninguno, sea solo una trampa.



Or, in English, if we use the indicative we will 'give the game away', because we will be telling them for certain that there will be at least one correct answer.


----------



## L'Inconnu

SevenDays said:


> para evitar el laberinto de los modos, no me extrañaría que alguien optase por _*coloree los cuadros con sustantivos*_.
> Saludos



¡buena idea!


----------



## blasita

Desde luego que estoy de acuerdo con las explicaciones del uso del subjuntivo: creo que esto no es opinable, es solo gramática.   Personalmente solo he estado intentando responder a la pregunta de si hay alguna diferencia en la existencia de sustantivos o no con el uso de ambos modos _en la práctica_, no de establecer el modo basándome en su existencia. Puede que me equivoque, pero me parece que al final muchos decimos lo mismo; yo sigo con mi idea de que lo siguiente es cierto:

_Contienen_ – sé que hay al menos un cuadro que tiene (pero no todos tienen que tener, claro).
_Contengan_ – existe la posibilidad de que haya al menos un cuadro sin sustantivos.

Mi pregunta había sido sobre lo que se podría interpretar en el inglés tal cual (cosa que todavía no tenga clara). Creo que entonces, sin más contexto, sería una buena idea lo de 'con sustantivos' que dice Seven (de hecho, yo en mi  comentario #19 ya había prescindido de los verbos aposta poniendo 'sin sustantivos').


----------

